
Article about the way we gonna launch mobile apps in a few of years via chatbots - shirman
http://shir-man.com/real-chatbots-or-operating-system-telegram/
======
shirman
Author is me and I will be happy to receive comments with you fantasies about
the future of product development and prospects of getting rid of NLP problems
in UX development.

